# Random Nelson



## ChiKat (Jul 31, 2011)

Thought I'd share some pics I have taken over the past few weeks.
Oh and I measured him the other day...little hombre is just over 4 inches- so big!

He loves his clover! And I love watching him graze 





















I turn my back for a second and he tries to hide, tsk tsk















We have had some crazy storms here lately...and Nelson's grazing field turned into a lake 










He stared at this screw for a good 30 seconds


----------



## jaizei (Jul 31, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the screw picture. Mine do stuff like that sometimes. WHAT are they looking at?!!

You sure got a good one.


----------



## jackrat (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice. I like the screw picture also.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 31, 2011)

Part 2 of the screw picture


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 31, 2011)

looks to be enjoying the out doors...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 31, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Part 2 of the screw picture



That is too funny! Why THAT screw?


----------



## ticothetort2 (Jul 31, 2011)

He looks great, love that yellow color on his shell!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 31, 2011)

awesome, My Litttle Guy Goes Up To Everything Like That as Well!


----------



## Guggie (Jul 31, 2011)

The screw pics are great. He's a cute little Russian!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome pics! gorgeous tort


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, he IS pretty entertaining


----------



## Candy (Aug 1, 2011)

There's nothing Random about Nelson.  I absolutely love the screw picture. Don't you wish you knew what he was thinking?


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovely colours-love the screw picture-very funny!


----------



## mrfun39 (Aug 7, 2011)

thats a good looking Russian u have there


----------

